# L. purpurata vinicolor



## tomp (Jun 8, 2021)

I always look forward to purpurata bloom season. Here is one of the many reasons why.


----------



## monocotman (Jun 8, 2021)

Beautiful! Love these semi alba types with the great lip!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 8, 2021)

lovely semi-alba. Not what i'd refer to as 'vinicolour'.


----------



## h_mossy (Jun 8, 2021)

Very nice! What color variation is that?


----------

